
Networking at Scale, May 2016 – Recap - samber
https://code.facebook.com/posts/1036362693099725/networking-scale-may-2016-recap/
======
wclax04
Is it just me, or does the JPL video have the incorrect audio stream.

~~~
jacobspaceface
I think you're right :(

~~~
opazazzyzen
Thanks for the heads up. We're on it.

